# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  [share] 6 bộ training java khủng [>25GB]

## BaoNgoc99

*CBT Nuggets Sun MicroSystems Java Training*


​  ​ *CBT Nuggets Sun MicroSystems Java Training | 3.9 GB*​  ​ A nine CD set of Sun MicroSystems JAVA training CBTs
CDJ 110A Fundamentals of the Java Programming Language
CDJ 275A Java Programming Language
CDJ 310 Java 2 Platform, Enterprise Edition J2EE Platform Overview for Managers
CDJ 310A Developing Applications for the J2EE Platform
CDJ 314A Web Component Development with Servlet and JSP Technologies
CDJ 351A Advanced Business Component Development with Enterprise Javabeans Technology
CDJ 450 Introduction to Mobile Java Technologies
CDJ 455 Mobile Desktop Development with Java Technologies
CDJ 460 J2ME and Mobile Phone Development Topics.

*Teach Java is an interactive multimedia educational course that consists of 2 CDs*



*Teach Java is an interactive multimedia educational course that consists of 2 CDs*​  ​ Teach Java is an interactive multimedia educational course that consists of 2 CDs:
1) Java, Programming for Beginners – 30 hours and
2) Java, Programming for Advanced – 30 hours.
30 hours of each CD equals to the volume of a common book up to
1200 pages

*Java Complete Learning CD Library CDLJ-300*


​ *Official Sun Java Complete Learning CD Library CDLJ-300 | 1.9 GB*
The Java Complete Learning CD Library is the comprehensive package of all Sun Java language training, comprised of nine (9) self-paced CD-ROM courses. This ultimate reference set covers all the technical training required to be able to implement most types of Java applications, whether they be standalone Java Standard Edition programs using GUI or browser-based technologies; or whether they are creating client-server Java Enterprise Edition programs.
Product ID Price
CDLJ-300 $4,400.00
HomePage:
​ http://www.sun.com/training/catalog/courses/CDLJ-300.xml

*XML with Java, Java Servlet, and JSP tutorials*


​  ​ *XML with Java, Java Servlet, and JSP tutorials*
Genre: Video training | 2.2 GB​  ​ This course introduces XML as a key enabling technology in Java-based applications. Students learn the fundamentals of XML and its derivatives, including DTD, SVG, XML Schema, XPath, XQuery, XSL-FO, and XSLT. Students also gain experience with programmatic interfaces to XML like SAX and DOM, standard APIs like JAXP and TrAX, and industry-standard software like Ant, Tomcat, Xerces, and Xalan. The course acquaints students with J2EE, including JavaServer Pages (JSP) and Java Servlet, and also explores HTTP, SOAP, web services, and WSDL. The course’s projects focus on the implementation and deployment of these technologies.​ LECTURES​ Lecture 1: Introduction
Lecture 2: XML 1.1 and SAX 2.0.2
Lecture 3: DOM Level 3
Lecture 4: XPath 1.0 (and 2.0) and XSLT 1.0 (and 2.0)
Lecture 5: XPath 1.0 (and 2.0) and XSLT 1.0 (and 2.0), Continued
Lecture 6: Namespaces in XML 1.1 (Second Edition), SVG 1.1, and XSL (XSL-FO) 1.1
Lecture 7: HTTP 1.1, JavaServer Pages 2.1, and Java Servlet 2.5
Lecture 8: XQuery 1.0 and DTD
Lecture 9: XML Schema (Second Edition)
Lecture 10: XML Schema (Second Edition), Continued
Lecture 11: Web Services, SOAP 1.2, and WSDL 1.1
Lecture 12: Ajax
Lecture 13: Conclusion
 ​ *MindQ – Java Tutorial For Developers 18CDs(7GB)*


​ MindQ’s Java courseware curriculum is laid out as if you were attending a Java course at a college or learning center. They offer three packages for you to choose from: Essential Java Training, Advanced Java Topics and Developer Training for Java. If you’re new to Java or just want to learn the basics to prepare for the Sun Java Certification exam, the Essential Java Training course will prepare you. It covers all the basic subjects of Java development, such as:
* An overview of the Java Platform
* Basic Java Language Syntax
* Java for C/C++ Programmers
* Java Objects and Classes
* Advanced Java Languages
* AWT User Interface Programming
Advanced Java Topics takes you into the Java realm where Essential Java Training leaves off. This track will teach you the areas of Java that industry developers use to create and maintain client/server applications. Its subjects are:
* Using the Java Foundation Classes
* JDBC and Databases
* Programming JavaBeans
* Java Security
* Java and CORBA
* Networking in the Java Language
*Programing EBooks Disk 2010 (C#,C++,Java and more)*



*Programing EBooks Disk 2010 (C#,C++,Java and more) | 6.45 GB*​ List :
Addison Wesley – A Programmer\\\’s Guide to Java Certification (2003) 2Ed.chm
Addison Wesley – Concurrent Programming In Java, Design Principles And Patterns, 2Nd Edition.chm
Addison Wesley – Design Patterns Java Workbook (2002).pdf
Addison Wesley – Effective Java Programming Language Guide.pdf
Addison Wesley – Inside Java 2 Platform Security 2Ed (2003).chm
Addison Wesley – Java Development on PDAs (2003).chm
Addison Wesley – Java Performance and Scalability Volume 1.chm
Addison Wesley – Java Tutorial (2000) 3Ed.chm
Addison Wesley – Java2 Platform, Enterprise Edition, Platform and Component Specifications.chm
Addison Wesley – Micro JAVA Game Development (2002).pdf
Addison Wesley – The Design Patterns Java Companion (199.pdf
Addison Wesley – The Essence of Object-Oriented Programming with Java and UML – 2001 – (By Laxxus.pdf
Addison Wesley – XML and Java 2Ed (2002) Ru.chm
APress – Java Collections (2001).pdf
APress – Java Regular Expressions.chm
APress – wireless java developing with j2me (2003) 2ed.chm
ConcurrentRealTimeProgrammingJava.chm
Design Patterns Java Workbook.pdf
DesigningWebServicesWithJ2EE.chm
DesigPatternsExplainedNewPerspectiveObjectOriented  Design.chm
DevelopingScalableSeries40ApplicationsAguideForJav  aDevelopers.chm
EffectiveEnterpriseJava.chm
Generics in the Java Programming Language.pdf
Hungry Minds – java – Wireless Programming in J2ME.pdf
IDG – Java Game Programming for Dummies.pdf
Java – Core J2EE Patterns Best Practices and Design Strategies.pdf
Java – Data Structures And Algorithms With Object-oriented Design Patterns In Java.chm
Java Database Programming with JDBC.doc
Java Modeling in color with UML.iso
Java network programming, 2nd edition.pdf
Java Programming Unleashed.pdf
Language Features of Java Generics.pdf
Logging in Java.chm
Maning – Web Development with JSP, 2nd Edition.pdf
Manning – Java 3d Programming.pdf
McGrawHill Osborne – Java J2ME The Complete Reference.pdf
NEW[1].RIDERS.DEVELOPING.GAMES.IN.JAVA.EBOOK-LIB.CHM
O\\\’Reilly – 57 Bookshelf (Java,Perl,TCPIP,UNIX,Java Enterprise,Linux,Oracle,WWW).chm
O\\\’Reilly – Better Faster Lighter Java.chm
O\\\’Reilly – Eclipse, A Java Developer\\\’S Guide.chm
O\\\’Reilly – J2ME in a Nutshell.pdf
O\\\’Reilly – Java & XML, 2nd Edition.pdf
O\\\’Reilly – Java 1.5 Tiger A Developer\\\’s Notebook.chm
O\\\’Reilly – Java 3d Programming.pdf
O\\\’Reilly – Java Cookbook.PDF
O\\\’Reilly – Java Data Access JDBC, JNDI, and JAXP.pdf
O\\\’Reilly – Java Distributed Computing.pdf
O\\\’Reilly – Java Extreme Programming Cookbook.chm
O\\\’Reilly – Java Message Service.pdf
O\\\’Reilly – Java network programming_ 2nd edition.pdf
O\\\’Reilly – Java Reference Library.pdf
O\\\’Reilly – Java Security 2Ed.pdf
O\\\’Reilly – Java Servlet Programming.pdf
O\\\’Reilly – Java Swing.pdf
O\\\’Reilly – javascript The Definitive Guide.pdf
O\\\’Reilly – Learning Java.pdf
O\\\’Reilly – The Java Reference Library – 5 Books.pdf
OReilly – Java Extreme Programming Cookbook.pdf
OReilly – Java In A Nutshel.pdf
View full list : _http://tinypaste.com/a276ac​ p/s: tất cả các bộ đều là link hotfile, rapidshare, vì vậy ai có nhu cầu thì liên hệ mình chia sẻ cho.
yahoo: ipsopie

----------

